# Programmer ouverture / fermeture app



## hardpepper (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Cela fait quelque temps que je cherche la solution à ce problème :

J'aimerais qu'un logiciel s'ouvre et se ferme selon une certaine récurrence de dates et d'heures

Par exemple:
ouvert tout le temps sauf les lundis, mardis et jeudis de 7h00 à 18h30

Est-il possible de régler cela? Si oui, Automator est-il adéquat (je dois bien avouer ne pas y comprendre grand-chose ) ou faudrait-il utiliser un autre logiciel?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Avril 2020)

un début de réponse https://forums.macg.co/threads/programmer-ouverture-fermeture-appli.122738/


----------



## hardpepper (20 Avril 2020)

Merci pour la réponse!
J'imaginais qu'il devait exister quelque chose de plus simple 
A l'heure actuelle, je ne suis pas parvenu à mes fins... je poursuis mes recherches et alimenterai la conversation si je trouve quelque chose


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Peut-être en créant un évènement dans calendrier, pour ouvrir l'application en question.

Pour l'arrêter, un script (applescript ou automator) que tu lances également avec un évènement de calendrier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Avril 2020)

Peut-être avec "Temps d’écran" ? En tout cas pour l'arrêt :





						Programmer un temps d’arrêt dans « Temps d’écran » sur Mac
					

Sur votre Mac, programmez des temps d’arrêt sans les appareils pour vous et vos enfants.



					support.apple.com


----------



## hardpepper (22 Avril 2020)

J'y suis finalement parvenu 

grâce à l'application Lingon X : 








						Lingon : contrôlez les processus automatiques de votre Mac
					

Au démarrage de votre Mac, de nombreux processus liés à des applications tierces s’enclenchent sans que vous vous en rendiez compte. La plupart sont inoffensifs et même utiles — ils servent généralement à lancer l’app automatiquement et à la maintenir à jour —, mais jeter un coup d’œil à ce qui...




					www.macg.co
				








						Lingon - Peter Borg Apps
					

Lingon is a powerful app to run things automatically on your Mac that is also easy to use




					www.peterborgapps.com
				




j'ai ajouté une programmation d'ouverture de l'app (tels jours à telle heure)

puis une commande pour quitter l'app : osascript -e 'tell application "AppName" to quit'
(évidement, remplacer AppName par le vrai nom de l'application)

C'est très User friendly, j'ai juste copié/collé le code ci-dessus


----------

